# Soundcard problem



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi can the computers Realtek get in the road of an outboard Pre/soundcard (Steinberg CI 1 ) or does Realtek it have nothing to do with REW.

This is a Vista laptop

Does Realtek do anything when using a Pre/Soundcard like the Steinberg CI 1?

I wonder if disabling Realtek in the Device Manager would make a difference?

Thanks


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I would not think so but would definitely disable any onboard sound if you are using a soundcard.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

nova said:


> I would not think so but would definitely disable any onboard sound if you are using a soundcard.


Thank you for your advice


----------

